# BOI Tracker



## ryflava (28 Sep 2017)

I'm a BOI customer, have heard nothing from them re getting our tracker back Should we take it, that they don't deem us impacted?? We have Padraic Kissane representing us, but just wanted to see if any other BOI customers were in the same position?? Does we now have to wait for the investigation to finish before the  FSO will look at it again??


----------



## WackoJacko (29 Sep 2017)

Hi Ryflava,  I have heard nothing from BOI either. I have sent them a call recording that states the tracker was available to me at ECB+1.25% for the term of my mortgage. So i'm pretty hopefull something will come out of it for me. I've resigned myself to the fact that i'll have to wait until the central bank gets involved or when my case with the FSO is taken off hold. Either way i have 2020 in my head the way things are going and there been not much pressure put on the banks to speed things along or keep to deadlines. Keep the faith!!


----------



## moneymakeover (29 Sep 2017)

I'm same boat and I agree the best approach is patience.

There's a building sense of outrage at the behaviour of all the banks.

I think sit tight and our money shall be returned.

When John McGuinness told the head of KBC he would be lynched if he attended the customer meeting in citywest, I think that spoke volumes.


----------



## todo (29 Sep 2017)

I think sitting tight is the worst thing you could do. Keep bringing your case to the forefront any way that you can, goto your local td's.
We've done sitting tight for long enough, its going to be a brush over. If we owed them money they wouldn't wait until we decided we deemed that we owed them it, they would follow us pretty quickly.

Bank of Ireland have concluded phase 2, but it may be several weeks until impacted customers get any letters, seems to be no time limit on this, un-impacted customers will get no letter so you may be waiting forever.

Unless you were on a tracker rate at some point or the offer letter you drew down on mentions the ecb in the special conditions, then your account was not looked at under the central bank tracker review.


----------



## WackoJacko (29 Sep 2017)

@todo Some of us just don't have anymore to give. I have a very busy 18month old toddler, i'm expecting again and I'm also self employed in a demanding industry. Every time I ring the bank I get sooo frustrated and worked up or even talk about the injustice of the situation to anybody. I can do without putting anymore extra stress or pressure on myself to fight something where 'In my opinion' the banks are going to do what they like regardless of what pressure from who. It's not as if their shaking in their boots from The Central Bank anyhow that's for sure.


----------



## ryflava (29 Sep 2017)

It's just so frustrating.. as u say if we owed them money, we'd receive a letter from them quick smart I was denied a return to my tracker after coming off a fixed rate, so as far as I can see, I am entitled to it back.. I agree, I think we've all waited long enough & and they have gotten away it for too long now.. sorry for the rant, but I'm sick of it all now


----------



## LadyHB (29 Sep 2017)

I'm in the same situation. Nothing meaningful from BOI. I've contacted lots of TDs, Central Bank; John McGuinness wrote to Boucher on my behalf. Still nothing! I plan to write to the Central Bank again and start prepping everything for the FSO. I also plan to write to the incoming CEO of BOI. The "helpline" can only confirm that I will get a response at some point. But at this stage I'm assuming they don't consider me impacted. 

For context, I switched to a 3 year fixed off a tracker in July 2006. In July 2009 I defaulted to a variable, no tracker offered. While I recognise CPC not effective till August 2006 I believe contractual obligations were broken. Paraic Kissane has reviewed my docs and in his opinion I have a case. I'm confident I'll get there but that it's going to take a lot more time.


----------



## todo (29 Sep 2017)

WackoJacko said:


> @todo Some of us just don't have anymore to give. I have a very busy 18month old toddler, i'm expecting again and I'm also self employed in a demanding industry. Every time I ring the bank I get sooo frustrated and worked up or even talk about the injustice of the situation to anybody. I can do without putting anymore extra stress or pressure on myself to fight something where 'In my opinion' the banks are going to do what they like regardless of what pressure from who. It's not as if their shaking in their boots from The Central Bank anyhow that's for sure.



All I can say is look after your health and your family they come first and in that order.

But we all have to keep chipping away at Bank of Ireland they are the least likely to do the right thing. Boucher being gone is a bonus, its just a shame no whistle blower emerged beforehand, I'd really like to question him under oath.

I believe that Bank of Ireland have many breaches of the CPC, I can't see that it is being enforced by anyone, which does worry me, because if the outcome of this is going to be based on purely contract law, then we have little hope.


----------



## nonie (29 Sep 2017)

My accounts are impacted. I know this cause even the FSO found BOI had wrongfully taken my tracker from me back in 2013... I phoned the "helpline"'the other day and was told if I was impacted I would have been contacted by now. I said I was definitely impacted and was then told oh well we do still have others to contact too.... what a load of nonsense. I am so sick of this farce. The FSO won't intervene until the review is complete. The Central Bank won't intervene in individual cases. The Bank just denies, and stalls... and gets away with it. There are real people, real families, involved here.


----------



## moneymakeover (29 Sep 2017)

Well said

The system is such that the individual customer has nobody to turn to.

Only the Oireachtas finance committee policing the situation.


----------



## Omega143 (29 Sep 2017)

Hi 

Same as LadyHb , but got my tracker back in 2014 with cheque with BLA BLA letter . 

Rang helpline and no update on compo .


----------



## moneymakeover (29 Sep 2017)

How come you were returned to tracker and others weren't


----------



## todo (29 Sep 2017)

moneymakeover said:


> Well said
> 
> The system is such that the individual customer has nobody to turn to.
> 
> Only the Oireachtas finance committee policing the situation.



Bank of Ireland have even less respect for the finance committee then they have for you.

The finance committee have no power anyway, that I'm aware of.

They have yet to give any hard dates, the numbers are always approximate.

I think at this point the central bank need to set a hard deadline, and hefty fines given to any bank who fails to resource themselves correctly to meet the deadline.


----------



## Omega143 (30 Sep 2017)

Not sure . No legal co involved . That's how f...... Up it is . 

I am going to get legal advice on the Compo though


----------



## Threadser (30 Sep 2017)

Omega143 said:


> got my tracker back in 2014 with cheque with BLA BLA letter .
> 
> Rang helpline and no update on compo .


Did you get redress or are you waiting since 2014?


----------



## Sadhbs (30 Sep 2017)

But end of September was supposed to be THE DEADLINE. What's the point in having one if it can be missed with no consequences


----------



## moneymakeover (30 Sep 2017)

If we needed measure just how the banks treat the central bank.. missing this deadline tells us

Not only that but for a head of a bank (KBC) to arrive in the Oireachtas last week and say that after more than 18 months they don't yet have an estimated number of affected customers

Beggars belief


----------



## Tillymam (2 Oct 2017)

Hi all, not sure whether or not to feel a little optimistic given the farce BOI have been to deal throughout this process but....
Following  a message I left Friday I got a call back from the tracker helpline this morning. I spoke to a lady who was extremely pleasant (I've spoke to them a number of times to date and always got the clinical "review is ongoing" response), however today I feel they actually engaged (ever so slightly) for the first time.
The lady I spoke to us confirmed that their review is now more or less complete and impacted customers have been identified. 
She did confirm all identified customers have NOT been written to yet and that the letters will be going out over the next 4 weeks. 
She also said that the helpline would not be able to confirm over the phone if an account is a impacted or not until such time as all letters have gone out (not sure i totally believe this mind!).

My account was included in the review and she did say if I was not impacted I would not receive a letter but to wait for a month before I contact the helpline again as it will take them a while to get all of the letters issued.
If after the month I do not receive a letter and feel I am an impacted customer I should then ring the helpline again and I can lodge a formal complaint which will lead to an additional review of my account.
I know it's not earth shattering news but it is good to know that not all identified customers have been contacted yet .... we live in hope for another day!


----------



## Banking17 (3 Oct 2017)

Thanks for this info. May be similiar in all Banks. Suggest u contact Central Bank they need to ensure proper process and Appeals Mechanism is put in place by all Banks for this significant cohort of customers in limbo.

This cannot be left to chance as at present.


----------



## cremeegg (3 Oct 2017)

I am not affected by this so I suppose it is easy to talk but I think that if I were wrongly denied a tracker and B of I were not dealing with me I would simply stop paying my mortgage.


----------



## moneymakeover (3 Oct 2017)

Good point 
That might result in court action by BOI
Which could be won by the customer

Reminds me of a question I asked here recently: why no court cases?

I recall hearing Ross Maguire announced he was taking Aib to court

But Aib must have conceded soon after because within weeks they announced a big review and if I recall correctly the central bank then announced their investigation.


----------



## ryflava (3 Oct 2017)

I've never found the "helpline" helpful in any shape or form Suppose what's another 4 weeks after waiting this long. Thank you for sharing this information here


----------



## nonie (3 Oct 2017)

Yes thanks for updating us, although I don’t believe a word BoI say.


----------



## justo (4 Oct 2017)

cremeegg said:


> I am not affected by this so I suppose it is easy to talk but I think that if I were wrongly denied a tracker and B of I were not dealing with me I would simply stop paying my mortgage.



Over the years of frustration I have been tempted to take this course of action, but on reflection I don't think it wise. Being in arrears gives the bank another reason to poke you in the eye. I don't think they work in a rational way which would allow the logic of ... 'if you fleece me, I'll fleece you'. 

Keep up your payments and you can keep up the moral, financial and ethical high ground.


----------



## todo (4 Oct 2017)

justo said:


> Over the years of frustration I have been tempted to take this course of action, but on reflection I don't think it wise. Being in arrears gives the bank another reason to poke you in the eye. I don't think they work in a rational way which would allow the logic of ... 'if you fleece me, I'll fleece you'.
> 
> Keep up your payments and you can keep up the moral, financial and ethical high ground.



I agree with everything you say.

But if I had a bad credit rating already, it would be hard to resist, it would force them to engage at least. Right now all we have is the nohelp line and meaningless letters.


----------



## Omega143 (5 Oct 2017)

Hi Folks 

I tried the not so helpful line again yesterday in BOI . Spoke to a different person this time . No update ..... Couldn't tell me if I was included ..... If I have not received a letter in 5/6 weeks .... call back and make a complaint about a letter I don't know if I should have got in the first place .... Laughable .... I do know from sources inside the Bank that they need to cut costs substantially as there revenue v costs are close to 60% and need to be under 50% . Hence the delays .... Will let you know if any further update


----------



## noc231073 (7 Oct 2017)

hi guys,
I received a phone call back in 2016 to say the have put me back on a tracker , which they did and it was followed by 2 letters stating that my account was identified as a missed tracker opportunity. Since then I have heard nothing from the bank. No sign of refunding me for over payment  or any compensation. So they have admitted there in the wrong but cant seem to get on with it an give back my money .
Looks like most of ye guys are trying to get letters from them ?


----------



## MAX01 (8 Oct 2017)

The heading on the front page of yesterday’s Irish Daily Mail was Tracker Scandal.
I missed the article and would like to know what it said.
Have you read it ?


----------



## Banking17 (8 Oct 2017)

It referred to a number of UB related stories following their fiasco at the Finance Committee.

Daily mail very keen to get personal stories as are thejournal I understand


----------



## nonie (8 Oct 2017)

We need the BoI customers to tell their stories. The Bank has been brazen in their abuse to their customers in a very Boucher- esque fashion. Am I right in thinking a lot of those affected are staff.. Is that maybe why people are afraid to tell their stories?


----------



## SaySomething (8 Oct 2017)

Anybody willing to share their stories I’m happy to put you in touch with journalists I trust. Just drop me a dm.


----------



## Onceagain (9 Oct 2017)

I have spoken already ,article in Dailymail months ago.
Tell me who else to talk too. Blue in the face, constantly emailing back and forth as I know many staff @ ex staff are.
Boi continue to do what they like.


----------

